# blood in vomit (dry heaving)???



## teardrop

for those following here and there I'm 10wks & 2days. I've not had much morning sickness yet (knock on wood) but this morning I dry heaved and there was a little bit of blood in it...is that ok? is that normal? someone said it may have been like in the nasal area like about allergy or sinus kinda thing. but it still raises questions in my mind...understandably i hope...


----------



## Mrs_X

im not sure tbh, you are best ringing your doctor or midwife hun :) xxx


----------



## hannpin

Are u sure it didnt come from your gums? I am 10+1 and have lots of morning sickness. But it is normally bile and blood from my gums that comes out :wacko: sorry if that is a bit TMI.

I have had this previously in pregnancy too, and unortunatly bleeding gums is quite common during pregnancy. xxxx


----------

